# Exterior Cord Organization Tips



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Was doing some yard work today and looked a little closer at my cable/internet cables and figured there must be some options to clean this up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

This might be an option.

https://www.finehomebuilding.com/2002/07/01/electric-meter-covers


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Here's what I did:


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

That's brilliant and aesthetic too!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

david_ said:


> Here's what I did:


Looks great.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I try to plant shrubs around areas like that to hide them from the road but still make getting access to them fairly easy. I plan on putting in several Sky Pencil Japanese Holly's as they are thin and tall and don't require much maintenance.


----------

